# Jacking up threes with no one to boards



## Old School (Dec 17, 2002)

Why do the Rox, with Mobley being the worst offender (also Rice and Griffin), continually jack up threes with no one under the boards to rebound? I see this every game.

What is so complicated about the offense? Either

1) throw it to Yao in low post
2) Let Steve create something

if not those two, they can pass it to an OPEN

a) Cat
b) Posey
c) Rice
d) Grif

Those four should only be taking wide open shots with guys underneath to rebound.

This just seems so basic to me that I can't understand why on the first few series against the Knicks, Yao is at the top of the key and they are jacking threes.

Forgive the overuse of the word "jacking" it's just the term that comes to mind when players are taking threes to pad the stats and to "gets mine".


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

You're the same Old School as at Cc.net, right?


----------



## Old School (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm the same Old School as on nbadraft.net, but not cc.net. What is that?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

nevermind


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Old School</b>!
> Why do the Rox, with Mobley being the worst offender (also Rice and Griffin), continually jack up threes with no one under the boards to rebound? I see this every game.
> 
> What is so complicated about the offense? Either
> ...



i think its going to be the same theme all year,they are going to have to find out who can play with yao and who cant.to me there is only two untouchables on that team and the rest are either going to have to adjust or be gone,the night i saw them play in seattle yao actually played quite a bit in the high post and he had a pretty easy path to the basket or made some nice passes,they need a pf that is willing to crash the boards and do the dirty work down low,most big men that have been stars have had that guy who could board,play d and make a basket to keep the defense honest.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Old School</b>!
> Why do the Rox, with Mobley being the worst offender (also Rice and Griffin), continually jack up threes with no one under the boards to rebound? I see this every game.
> 
> What is so complicated about the offense? Either
> ...


You and I think alike! It is so basic and it makes no sense to be hoisting up 3s when Yao is right there for a HIGH percentage shot.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think the Rockets arent using Yao enough, period. HE should touch the ball practically on every offensive set that they run. The dont realize how could his passing skills are and that the Rocket guards should know that when they pass it to Yao , he will most likely pass it back to them or score.

He is extremly gifted passer and could be the most dangerous center in the game because of his versatility


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

are we talking about Cuttino "Jack" Mobley? he is the biggest offender...


----------



## Old School (Dec 17, 2002)

*There's some improvement.*

I really appreciated Mobley's game Sunday. he did not just chuck it up from 3 he took mid range. makeable shots .

I hope he realizes that if you are 50% from 2 pt land you will score more points than going 1 for 8 from behind the stripe.


----------

